# Anyone want to Ride In the North Lake Tahoe Area



## konradprz (Apr 7, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody rides in the North Lake Tahoe Area. Im Just looking for someone to ride with, i am an intermediate cyclist.


----------



## firefly12 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm in negotiation to go to Yuba City, CA on contract for 13 weeks. I should have things finalized in the very near future. I would be interested in a ride in that area on. My bikes will be shipped out shortly after my arrival. Where are you based out of??


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

I make a few trips to Incline Village every year. Nothing definitely planned yet. I'll try to remember to post in this thread when I have dates set. (It's got to be one of the best cycling locations in the world.)


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I plan to ride Tahoe clockwise loop on mothers day (may 13) as early as possible, anyone? 

How technical are the descents? I didn't see anything steep, just one possibly high traffic part on the way back to south tahoe.

Also wanted to know where to get water on the east side of the loop..


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

PoorCyclist said:


> I plan to ride Tahoe clockwise loop on mothers day (may 13) as early as possible, anyone?
> 
> How technical are the descents? I didn't see anything steep, just one possibly high traffic part on the way back to south tahoe.
> 
> Also wanted to know where to get water on the east side of the loop..


There are no really technical descents at all. The largest decent you'll have to deal with is coming down into Emerald Bay. This can be damp and sandy this time of year due to moisture coming off the snow and the heavy shade in the area. Everything else is pretty easy going. One thing though, when descending from the 28/50 intersection into South Lake, make sure you watch for the water drain grates. They come into the right lane and force you to take the lane, so be aware of the cars around you and keep your eyes alert. The pavement is very good and it's four lane in that area. As for water on the east side, you can fill up at Kings Beach (beach park where 267 intersects 28) if they have the faucets turned on. Otherwise you may have to go into Safeway across from the Beach or one of the many 7-elevens along the way. 

One final note. Ride as far to the right as you safely can. The tourists don't pay enough attention to the road while they are driving along and can do stupid stuff. It's a fun ride. Enjoy.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

konradprz said:


> I was wondering if anybody rides in the North Lake Tahoe Area. Im Just looking for someone to ride with, i am an intermediate cyclist.


We have a small group of mixed riders (most are intermediate or advanced, but we do have a couple of beginners) that ride up that way quite often. Next time we have something planned up there I'll send you a private message. Most of the time we don't ride around the Lake so much as do Old Highway 40, Mt. Rose out of Incline, The Kingsbury/Luther Loop, etc.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

PoorCyclist said:


> Thanks, ridgetop.
> How much cars do you think there will be on sunday morning 5am-9am? I need to make it back for brunch so it sucks that I have to TT the course.
> 
> Plus, I need to take my winter gear out, I do see the morning temp is 30s but it is supposed to warm up this sunday.


It'll be dead quiet until about 10AM, so you'll be fine! Make sure to really light up your backside with good blinkies. Leaving South Lake will have you riding through a narrow winding tree lined section for about five miles. You'll want to be visible, but there shouldn't be too many cars. Also, there is a MUT for a portion of this section up and by Camp Richardson, but watch for idiot commuters on it if you chose to ride this instead of the road. Other than being cold, you're leaving at a good time. Watch for ice on the descent from the Emerald Bay overlook down to the bottom of the hill. It's the only spot where you might have ice that I can think of. Also, watch for bears on the trail until around 6:30am or so. They won't bother you but they sometimes wander onto the trail/road hunting for dumpsters and trash cans. Had a friend smash into one a few years ago!


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks, ridgetop.
How much cars do you think there will be on sunday morning 5am-9am? I need to make it back for brunch so it sucks that I have to TT the course.

Plus, I need to take my winter gear out, I do see the morning temp is 30s but it is supposed to warm up this sunday.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Riding around Lake Tahoe can be fun but it can be extremely hazardous. Let's face it. The area has fabulous views that don't encourage "focused" driving. You do need to start this early. I believe the folks that organize the Tahoe Century start around 7:00am, if not earlier. Be very careful as there are parts without any bike lanes and you will be riding with the traffic. Wear something reflective and highly visible. There aren't any steep climbs but the altitude will take its toll on you. 

You need a minimum of 24 hours to acclimate to the altitude. Don't drive to Tahoe and expect to ride the same day, less you go into hypoxia. You won't have the endurance, nor the strength that you have at sea level. Do account for this if you're on a strict time table.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for their tips, everything went well for my first ride around the lake.
I completed the loop under 4 hours 18.4mph moving average. I sure did feel a bit of the elevation during the climbs.

It is a beautiful day today.


----------

